# Marysvale Snow?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone know how much snow there is in the west benches around Marysvale?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

As far as I know, you're probably the closest one on here to drive over and find out!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I plan on doing so tomorrow probably, I wanted to go shed hunting down around there and guess I will have to drive down and find out.


----------

